# KQ 700 wnt charge



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

ok guys im asking this for a buddy of mine he has a 2007 KQ700 and the problem is that the battery will nt stay charged and has dne this from day one and can nt figure out what the problem is the dealership wnt do anything with it been ther numerous times and no luck we r at our witts end. u cn charge the battery all night and it will start up the next day bt after a few hours it is dead agian. it will even do this with a new battery. we have no clue what is wrng any help will be appreciated.


----------



## blue beast (Feb 16, 2010)

i think the charging system is called the stator. (might be wrong though) . anyway might be a wire loose or shorting out or the charging device . that is all i can think of, since u changed the battery out and it does it over and over . would b safe to say its not the battery. you probably already checked this stuff out though. maybe someone with the same prob or know how will chime in here and have a comment. I'm just making a guess .


----------



## bigblackbrute (Jun 3, 2009)

thanks for the advice. yep i believe my buddy checked the stator


----------



## Holykaw (Aug 1, 2010)

ecu. That year they had a recall. VDI fixes that. Actually it was called a Bulletin. Dealers got the notice and if you had that issue then they switched out with the updated ecu. Mine drained the battery in about 4 days. Destroys batteries also.

READ THIS
http://www.nyrocatv.com/techtip.cgi?viewtopic=394


----------



## Bootlegger (Dec 18, 2008)

The stators has some issue's on the 700's. I know that we seen a lot of them go out at work. Suzuki never would do a recall on them for some reason. Its an expensive piece too. Also, the rectifier can cause problem with your batter as well. They are not that expensive. There is a fix you can do to it...You would have to look on Nyroc to get it though.


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Mine did that cause the dealer wired my winch wrong


----------



## king05 (Oct 13, 2010)

Well, since you said it has been like this since day one, read the following link. May be the problem with his. 
http://www.nyrocatv.com/techtip.cgi?viewtopic=517


----------

